# What are the steps to take to get a psychiatric services dog?



## jaqquesrudolf (Jul 13, 2010)

My therapist (LSW) has diagnosed me with social anxiety and panic attacks. I would like to get a psychiatric services dog but even on the main website I found there aren't clear steps to take. I'm in NY State if it makes a difference. Can I just get a letter from my therapist or do I also need a letter from a doctor? What after that?


----------

